
Cutting-Edge Microscope Spies on Living Cells Inside the Body - indescions_2018
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-04760-7
======
igravious
Engadget is reporting this as well:
[https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/20/microscope-3d-cell-
funct...](https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/20/microscope-3d-cell-function-
video/)

They link to Harvard Medical School report which is more detailed:
[https://hms.harvard.edu/news/boldly-go](https://hms.harvard.edu/news/boldly-
go)?

“In a new study in the April 20 issue of Science, researchers from Howard
Hughes Medical Institute's (HHMI) Janelia Research Campus, Harvard Medical
School and collaborating institutions report the development of a microscope
capable of capturing 3-D images and videos of cells inside living organisms in
unprecedented detail.”

Mind-boggling detail. Stunning imagery. I wonder what the key advances here
were to ramp up the resolution. There's nothing like seeing something in real-
time with your own eyes. I can well imagine this will lead to an explosion of
medical advances. Funny, I always thought physics was "sexier" than
"chemistry" which in turn was "sexier" than biology. I'd say I got that dead
wrong.

------
indescions_2018
More of these mysterious images from Janelia physicist Dr. Eric Betzig's lab
in link. Optical innovations, combined adaptive software, are piercing the
veil on hitherto unseen phenomena!

Observing the cell in its native state: Imaging subcellular dynamics in
multicellular organisms

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6386/eaaq1392](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6386/eaaq1392)

